
Ask HN: What are the best AI conferences in 2017 outside US? - mfalcon
I&#x27;m a SW Eng. from Argentina, working in a ML+NLP related product for a news organization. I&#x27;ve the possibility to attend an AI conference anywhere in the world outside US and I&#x27;m struggling to find something really interesting.<p>The focus is practical and non-academic. The most suitable that I&#x27;ve been able to find is this one in Dublin: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;datajconf.com&#x2F; but I&#x27;m not sure there are some gems I&#x27;m missing out.<p>Any ideas?
======
michalpt
If you are heading to Central Europe, Prague to be more specific, I would
recommend Machine Learning Prague 2017:
[http://www.mlprague.com/](http://www.mlprague.com/). Some pretty interesting
names such as Lars Backstrom (Facebook), Yufeng Guo (Google) and Pierre Baldi
(University of California) should show up.

~~~
mfalcon
That conference seems to be pretty interesting according to the schedule, but
it starts in three days, there's no time to make the proper arrangements.

